# I miss slingshots... but got a job!



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Finally finished school, landed a job in the O.R. at a local hospital, and finally get to work full time after 3 years of non-stop schooling! The downside is I haven't had any time for slinging between these changes and the freezing weather. I console myself with the knowledge that Spring is right around the corner, and the new career will help afford new frames!

I haven't been able to log on much, but it's nice to come back and see everyone is as friendly and enthusiastic as possible! And it's great to see some new faces as well


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Congrats on the new job Mikey, and being done with schooling. Hopefully you'll have a little time for slinging

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Congratulations Mike!! And glad to see you back and everything is going great!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Congrats Mikey! Spring is coming!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Been wondering what you were up to Mikey. Congratulations on your new job and welcome back.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Congratulations! There's never a dull moment in the ER.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Way to go, Mikey!

Happy to hear of your successes and looking forward to your future contributions here.

Of course, your contributions in your community far exceed anything we do on the forum, but having fun is important, too!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Welcome back to the real world!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations . You have your priorities straight . You'll have time in the future when things settle down . :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks for all the well wishes! It's good to be back and focusing on the important things again 

Now the goal is to get back to slinging and avoid shooting my eye out. Nothing would be more embarrassing than going into work as a patient and having to explain I didn't wear eye protection...


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey Mike glad to hear from you! That working for a living is the pits isn't it? Gets in the way of your play time, but it helps buy supplies for your hobbies. Hang in there, things will smooth out in time.


----------

